# Bit torrent download speed slow



## sagardani (Mar 12, 2006)

Im using Bit torrent (azureus 2.4.0.0) to download a 4.50gb file (movie dvd)
Using zone alarm security suit 6.0.667.000
port used of this application 6881.
im getting speed 5-10 kb/s for downloading & same for uploading.
gave NAT error while port testing.
seeds 7(1), peers 16(2)
windows xp sp2. windows firewall is off.
ip routing enabled.
i've 256kb/s cable connection.
UPnP disabled.
Bandwidth test results: 30kb/s for download & upload.
zone alarm configured for azureus.
java 1.5.0_06 is installed & updated.

What is then reason of getting speed slow??
am i wrong somewhere in the settings/configuration??
how to solve NAT error problem?
or this is because i configured zone alarm wrongly?
plz help me solving out this problem
-Sagar Dani (sagardani@msn.com)


----------



## Yummy_In_Tummy (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hi Buddy !*

I have also 256 Kbps DSL connection.I also face this poblem.Disable Zone Alarm Pro.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Mar 12, 2006)

try port 16881 both in firewall and torrent client


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you using a router ? You must configure port forwarding in router too.


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, you can not only use the above port, but anything between 49000 to 58000. 

These are generally not blocked by any router. For the *NAT* problem, you will have to see your router manual as to how to enable it. 

Post your router & model here or simply have a look at this tutorial.

Faster Torrent Speeds(Router-Client Config.)

Even though its about *Bitcomet*, the procedures are more or less the same.
*
Savvy*


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

select the your router and then select the program for which you want to forward.

My 300th post


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Will this work for Cable Net Connections!*

coz i am on Hathway connection and i hav no idea abt this..


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2006)

i've iqara night angel 256kb/s plan and motorola surfboard sb5100.. what to do now?


----------



## eddie (Mar 14, 2006)

Guys please understand that port forwarding is not some kind of speed tweak that can make you achieve insane speeds with your connection. It will work only if you are facing NAT problems and using router to access internet.

For people who are using Cable connections they might already be having all the ports open on their ISP servers and should not face any problems. If they do, then contact your ISP and harass them.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 14, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> Guys please understand that port forwarding is not some kind of speed tweak that can make you achieve insane speeds with your connection. It will work only if you are facing NAT problems and using router to access internet.
> 
> For people who are using Cable connections they might already be having all the ports open on their ISP servers and should not face any problems. If they do, then contact your ISP and harass them.



*FOR CABLE NET*

how do we know what ports are open or not..?? I have 256kbps Hathway connection and despite of healthy torrent..i get speed of 6-7 kbps...

So what do i do in this condition..


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2006)

yea.. how do we know what ports are open or not..??


----------



## eddie (Mar 14, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> *FOR CABLE NET*
> 
> how do we know what ports are open or not..?? I have 256kbps Hathway connection and despite of healthy torrent..i get speed of 6-7 kbps...
> 
> So what do i do in this condition..


Almost every torrent client has a health indicator in front of the name of the download. You can match the indicators with the attached image and see how you are doing. If all of the torrents have green indicator then you are fine and the speed problem lies some where else but if the indicator always remains yellow...PROBLEMS!!!
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/1521/health3yr.th.png
Also in the latest version of Azureus there is an indicator in the status bar that tells you about your DHT status. If it says "DHT Firewalled" then you have ports blocked but if it has some huge number written...then you are fine again


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanx a lot...will try and let u know.. btw i dont use Azureus...coz its heavy..

still will try just to check this..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2006)

Dipen have you tried changing the port nos. above 10000? That works fine for me. And I read about port forwarding but I didn't find that option in Motorola Surfboard modem supplied by Hathway. But, I guess port forwarding isn't needed either. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 16, 2006)

hey tech....

thanx...even i think i dont need port forwarding..am worried that why am i  not gettin speed around 20-25 even when the health of torrent is good and also lots of seeders... let see  will try changin above 10000...

btw which client do u use... I cant use Azureus (PIII and 64 RAM).... Bitcomet is banned by some trackers... and utorrent need good uploading at the same time ...

So am confused what would be better..and i dont have any idea abt any tweaks of Bittornado...


----------



## siriusb (Mar 16, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey tech....
> 
> thanx...even i think i dont need port forwarding..am worried that why am i  not gettin speed around 20-25 even when the health of torrent is good and also lots of seeders


You can check is any of your BT ports are stealthed or hidden by nat by doing an online port scan. Open ports are essential for you to get incoming connections or you won't be able to connect to more than a small percentage of the swarm.
In case you are seeing a large swarm but are unable to get any speed, see if you have used a sp2 patcher to increase simultaneous half-open connections from the default to something like 20 or 80.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Go for bittornado. I use it in windows as well as linux. Now, since I have added more RAM, I have started using azurues too.
Do check out BitTornado, I find it giving good speeds. It won't be difficult to play around with BitTornado. Its quite simple.
I do get 20+ speeds most of the times in healthy torrents with both these, without any tweaks except changing the ports to 10000+.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 17, 2006)

health is 1860% .. still download speed im getting is 4-5kbps.. whereas upload speed can reach upto 25kbps.. this is really the new shitt.. what i'll have to do? what is the problem???


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 19, 2006)

Try limiting your uploading speeds. *High uploading* speeds consume a lot of bandwidth and can leave you with low download speeds. 
Its because uploading is given greater priority.

In bitcomet & other softwares, the minimum uploading speed is *3kbps.* You cant set it below that. Try keeping it to minimum in *Bittorrent* and see what happens. 


*Savvy*


----------



## siriusb (Mar 19, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Try limiting your uploading speeds. *High uploading* speeds consume a lot of bandwidth and can leave you with low download speeds.
> Its because uploading is given greater priority.


Limiting the upload speed is a good idea, but not for the reason you mentioned. As I understand it, if you don't limit your up speed, then any packet/segment corruption that requires a tcp/ip retransmit will not be done promptly.
This overhead only requires a few kBps. If your conn up speed is 32kBps, then 25kBps up speed is optimal. If you have too small a up speed, then, in small swarms, the BT protocol will make a seed selectively choke you in favour of a better leacher. This will, of course, make your torrents go slow.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2006)

also in azureus, if any leecher reduces the uploaad speed below 5KBps, then his download speed will be limited as well


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 20, 2006)

Well in Bit-tornado...always..theres Yellow light..while downloading...

it should be green na..


----------

